# I look skinny fat



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I constantly try to loose weight because I look fat without clothses on. But actually if I would loose weight I will become just underweight. Because I'm actually skinny, but at the same time I have fat on my chest and on top of my sixpack :roll

I skip breakfast many times in a atempt to not gain more weight. But it just doesn't work, Its like my body becomes weaker and weaker. My whole posture is just bad, hanging shoulders, neck pain.

I guess I have to gain muscle, but I don't want to become any fatter!, I hate my belly and menboobs in the making..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

C:


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Skipping breakfast isn't such a good idea. It slows down your metabolism for the rest of the day, and you're more likely to snack a lot throughout the day (could make you gain more weight).

If you want lean muscles, then try strength training with light weights and high number of repetitions!


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

you need to lift weights. that will turn your flabbiness into muscleyness. it will help your posture, too. that reddit guide is pretty epic.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

"I guess I have to gain muscle"

No, you don't really. If all you want to do is lose the fat and just look skinny then all you need to do is make better choices for your diet and combine it with being active. Basically, just don't eat stuff that tastes good. That's what I do. Eating is not fun to me, I eat for the sole purpose of fueling my body. I eat bland **** everyday. lol. If you want to put on muscle, use the same clean diet just do weight training too. 

Also, don't skip breakfast.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you mean skinny fat? You mean you don't have any body fat but your belly sticks out? If so then this is a postural problem. You need to stretch you illio-soas muscles. Don't know what they are? Google it...


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Try cut some fat then go on a clean bulk


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

jonny neurotic said:


> What do you mean skinny fat? You mean you don't have any body fat but your belly sticks out? If so then this is a postural problem. You need to stretch you illio-soas muscles. Don't know what they are? Google it...


I do have body fat, and a lack of muscle. With clothes on I seem skinny, but without I look "flabby". My bell does stick out a little bit.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

hello world said:


> Skipping breakfast isn't such a good idea. It slows down your metabolism for the rest of the day, and you're more likely to snack a lot throughout the day (could make you gain more weight).


No.
I really don't understand why this ridiculous myth keeps getting thrown around.
Metabolic rate isn't going to slow down from reasonable periods of fasting.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> What do you mean skinny fat? You mean you don't have any body fat but your belly sticks out? If so then this is a postural problem. You need to stretch you illio-soas muscles. Don't know what they are? Google it...


A postural problem, like excessive anterior pelvic tilt can accentuate the size of the gut, but skinny fat is the result of simply having a high-ish bodyfat really.

-----

Also OP, don't do the GOMAD thing. Not a good idea in general, especially not for someone that doesn't have a crazy metabolic rate.
Dunno why that still gets suggested these days.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Skipping breakfast? You are stopping your metabolism from starting up in the morning.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

There really is plenty of information to be had out there. Read Patrick Holford's "Optimum Nutrition Bible". Eat well make sure your minerals are in order and exercise. Yoga, Pilates, weights, kung fu, body weight exercises: it's all good. Just make sure your diet is really healthy before you exercise and you wont burn out...

BTW, isometrics is a good starting place if you are really weak. Trust me...


----------

